# Another "Funny"



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

TO: GOD FROM: THE DOG





Dear God: Why do humans smell the flowers, but seldom, if ever, smell one

another?



Dear God: When we get to heaven, can we sit on your couch? Or is it still the

same old story?



Dear God: Why are there cars named after jaguars, cougars, mustangs, colts, the

stingray, and the rabbit, but not ONE named for a dog? How often do you see a

cougar riding around? We do love a nice ride! Would it be so hard to rename the

'Chrysler Eagle' the 'Chrysler Beagle'?



Dear God: If a dog barks his head off in the forest and no human hears him, is

he still a bad dog?



Dear God: We dogs can understand human verbal instructions, hand signals,

whistles, horns, clickers, beepers, scent ID's, electromagnetic energy fields,

and Frisbee flight paths. What do humans understand?



Dear God: More meatballs, less spaghetti, please.



Dear God: Are there mailmen in Heaven? If there are, will I have to apologize?



Dear God:Let me give you a list of just some of the things I must remember to be

a good dog.

1. I will not eat the cats' food before they eat it or after they throw it up.



2. I will not roll on dead seagulls, fish, crabs, etc., just because I like the

way they smell.



3. The Litter Box is not a cookie jar.



4. The sofa is not a 'face towel'.



5. The garbage collector is not stealing our stuff.



6. I will not play tug-of-war with Dad's underwear when he's on the toilet.



7. Sticking my nose into someone's crotch is an unacceptable way of saying

'hello'.



8. I don't need to suddenly stand straight up when I'm under the coffee table.



9. I must shake the rainwater out of my fur before entering the house - not

after.



10. I will not come in from outside and immediately drag my butt.



11. I will not sit in the middle of the living room and lick my crotch..



12. The cat is not a 'squeaky toy' so when I play with him and he makes that

noise, it's usually not a good thing.



P.S. Dear God: When I get to Heaven may I have my testicles back?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:becky:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for your laugh of the day! ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a sweet dog, should say 'Signed by Pablo D.O.G.'


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks I needed this. ound:ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! LOL.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ I LOVE your new avatar pic!!! Kubrick's tongue sticking out cracks me up! ound: What a doll he is!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Leslie, he really is a goof ball!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Good 'un....:biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

P.S. Dear God: When I get to Heaven may I have my testicles back?

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
Oh this is so funny - thanks for the great laugh today!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Leslie ound:


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I laughed so hard I about cried. My son wanted to know what I was reading, I read some to him and I lost my resolve. I was trying to read through laughing and the tears! I LOVED IT!ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound: Somebodies been interviewing my dogs........ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie, we really are on the same email list, lol.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

REALLY CUTE, I LOVED IT. THANKS FOR THE LAUGH.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so cute! Thanks for the laugh, Leslie!


----------

